

Ask HN: non-compete clauses in California - bitops

I've read that non-compete clauses cannot be enforced in California. Is this true?<p>It's obviously not a good idea to break goodwill between you and a previous employer, OTOH, sometimes you know certain people are anxious to leave.
======
steventruong
I am not a lawyer. This is just what I know.

Generally speaking, non-compete are not enforceable but there are exceptions
to the rule (some of which don't apply to general employees and potentially
some that I may not know about).

That hasn't stopped some companies from suing if an employee leaves to a
competing company and have proprietary knowledge (albeit rare).

------
devs1010
I just took a job in Calfornia and their noncomplete agreement specifically
mentions that its not enforceable in California so I don't think they would
have put this in there unless they basically had to

